# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ndodhitë në Maqedoni 2011-2012

## RaPSouL

Meqë tema e kaluar ishte konsumuar pasi kalo shifren prej 1,000 postimeve shifër e paraparë para se të mbyllet tema po hap temën e re me të njëjtin subjekt. Të informojmë anëtarët në lidhje me ndodhit më të fundit në Maqedoni.


Lexim të këndshëm.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Menduh Thaçi: Duhet marrëveshje e re politike
*

Janë dhjetë vjet argument shumë i madh se Marrëveshja e Ohrit është jofunksionale, thotë për Radion Evropa e Lirë Menduh Thaçi, kryetar i Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare në Maqedoni.
RADIO EVROPA E LIRË
Zoti Thaçi, oferta e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare në këto zgjedhje është marrëveshja e re politike, si mundësi për të eliminuar pikat që e bëjnë jofunksional sistemin shtetëror në Maqedoni. Ku e mbështetni besimin tuaj se do të hasni në mirëkuptim tek elektorati në këtë drejtim?
MENDUH THAÇI
Kam punuar shumë në këtë drejtim. Tanimë ka dy vjet që kjo platformë ka qenë si projekt-marrëveshje me grupin e ekspertëve. Njëkohësisht, kam punuar edhe në terren një kohë të gjatë, për të marrë mbështetjen e popullit.
Më pas, dy muaj pas kongresit të partisë, kam punuar në drejtim të informimit të faktorëve të rëndësishëm, si në Tiranë ashtu dhe në Prishtinë, si dhe të komunitetit ndërkombëtar, për të sqaruar rëndësinë dhe nevojën e jetësimit të kësaj marrëveshjeje.
Tani mendoj se jemi shumë afër që kjo marrëveshje e re politike të legjitimohet si platformë për të gjithë shqiptarët.
RADIO EVROPA E LIRË
Ditëve të fundit keni pasur takime intensive me faktorin ndërkombëtar, ambasadorin e Bashkimit Evropian dhe atë të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Cili është reagimi i tyre kundrejt insistimit tuaj për marrëveshjen politike, si bazament për realizimin e interesave të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë? Kur e them këtë, kam parasysh mbështetjen e komunitetit ndërkombëtar për Marrëveshjen Ohrit…
MENDUH THAÇI
Është një formë e pyetjes që në opinion e kanë imponuar kundërshtarët tanë politikë. Bashkësia ndërkombëtare vetëm e kultivon vullnetin politik të një populli.
Unë mendoj se pasi që të legjitimohet kjo platformë, më 5 qershor, e vetmja fjalë që do të mund ta thotë faktori ndërkombëtar, do të jetë kjo: Duhet të bisedohet seriozisht me përfaqësuesit legjitimë të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë për kërkesat e tyre legjitime.
Ne të gjithë si shqiptarë jemi ata, të cilët duhet të parët ta legjitimojnë këtë platformë dhe pastaj askush, as Amerika e as Evropa, nuk do të shkelë mbi vullnetin e një populli.
RADIO EVROPA E LIRË
Përse mendoni se marrëveshja e re politike do të jetë më funksionale sesa Marrëveshja e Ohrit?
MENDUH THAÇI
Janë dhjetë vjet argument shumë i madh se Marrëveshja e Ohrit është jofunksionale. E dyta, unë kam qenë negociatori kryesor i këtij dokumenti kornizë dhe kur e shoh në këtë dimension kohor, s’është aspak turp të konstatoj se kemi gabuar.
Për mua është turp nëse vazhdohet në atë rrugë, e cila nuk sjell kurrfarë suksesi.
Dhe e treta, mendoj se ne duhet patjetër, në mënyrë të saktë, t’i precizojmë kompetencat tona shtetërore brenda Maqedonisë. Pa qenë ne si shqiptarë në pozicionet vendimmarrëse, nuk kemi gjasa ta përmirësojmë statusin tonë.
RADIO EVROPA E LIRË
Cilat janë shtyllat bazë mbi të cilat ndërtohet kjo marrëveshje e re politike?
MENDUH THAÇI
Janë dy shtylla. E para ka të bëjë me vendimmarrjen politike. Nuk duhet të kemi shpresa se në këto institucione që ekzistojnë, në të cilat maqedonasit janë shumicë absolute, vendimmarrja politike do të jetë ndonjëherë pro shqiptare. Kjo mund të zgjidhet me parlament dydhomësh ose me senat.
Në dhomën e lartë duhet të jetë përfaqësimi i barabartë i popujve, 20 deputetë shqiptarë dhe 20 maqedonas, ndërsa çështjet duhet të vendosen me konsensus të plotë.
Shtylla e dytë e kësaj platforme ka të bëjë me buxhetin e shtetit. Informatat tona flasin se 35% krijohet nga taksat që mblidhen nga shqiptarët, kurse shqiptarëve u kthehen vetëm 2% përmes investimeve nga mjetet buxhetore.
Pra, këto janë dy çështjet kryesore për të përmirësuar pozitën tonë si shqiptarë, e cila është tejet e palakmueshme.
RADIO EVROPA E LIRË
Opinionistët e këtushëm, por edhe përfaqësuesit ndërkombëtarë, theksojnë se sfidë për qeverinë e ardhshme do të jetë zgjidhja e kontestit të emrit me Greqinë dhe zhbllokimi i procesit integrues. Kë e shihni ju si partner nga blloku politik maqedonas, i cili do të mund të ecte me sukses drejt realizimit të këtij qëllimi?
MENDUH THAÇI
Mendoj se dy janë sfidat e qeverisë së ardhshme. E para, me shqiptarët ata duhet t’i ridefinojnë raportet, ndërsa më pas është procesi euro-integrues. Unë mendoj se nuk mund të vazhdohet me këtë koncept të shtetit.

Tanimë dhjetë vjet të plotë, pala maqedonase katërçipërisht na demonstron se ajo është padrone e shtetit, kurse ne shërbëtorë.
Njëkohësisht duhet të realizohet dhe procesi paralel – ai i zhbllokimit të procesit euro-integrues. Këto do të jenë dhe dy kushtet themelore për mundësinë e ringritjes së qeverisë së ardhshme të Maqedonisë.
E, sa u përket partive politike maqedonase që preferojmë si partner koalicioni në qeveri, nuk kam as paragjykime e as preferenca në këtë drejtim.
Aspak nuk mendoj se njëra është e mirë e tjetra e keqe, por mendoj se vullneti politik i maqedonasve do të përcaktojë partnerin e ardhshëm politik të shqiptarëve.
RADIO EVROPA E LIRË
Si e shihni rolin e politikëbërësve shqiptarë në zgjidhjen e kontestit të emrit? Konkretisht, cili do të jetë roli juaj në këtë drejtim?
MENDUH THAÇI
Roli i partisë që drejtoj, deri më tani ka qenë pasiv, por besoj se pas këtyre zgjedhjeve do të jetë super-aktiv. Përfundimisht, duhet t’i bëhet me dije palës maqedonase se ne nuk mund të jemi peng i saj.
RADIO EVROPA E LIRË
Autoritetet politike, si nga Prishtina ashtu dhe Tirana, kanë sugjeruar krerët e partive politike në Maqedoni për të krijuar një bllok të përbashkët, për të avancuar çështjen shqiptare. Si i shihni ju këto sugjerime?
MENDUH THAÇI
Mendoj se pak më ndryshe kanë qenë sugjerimet e zyrtarëve të lartë të Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë – se duhet një marrëveshje e re mes shqiptarëve dhe maqedonasve. Dhe, duhet një përkujdesje e shpejtë dhe e jashtëzakonshme për aspektin social dhe ekonomik të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni.
RADIO EVROPA E LIRË
Zoti Thaçi, ndonëse procesi zgjedhor në Maqedoni gjithmonë ka pasur një pikë të errët sa i përket pjesës së banuar me shumicë shqiptare, mendoni se kësaj radhe mund të përmirësohet ky imazh?
MENDUH THAÇI
Shumë vështirë, ngase konkurrenti ynë politik është grupacion që ka hyrë në politikë me armë. Krerët e atij grupacioni do të tentojnë ta rifitojnë legjitimitetin politik po me armë. Dhuna është në prag.
Megjithatë, unë kam shpresa se këtë nuk do ta bëjnë kësaj radhe, sepse nuk e kanë potencialin që kanë pasur. Unë besoj se populli opozitar, kësaj radhe, është i gatshëm të mbrojë votën me çdo kusht. Nuk mendoj se është mirë që ai të përdorë elemente jokorrekte dhe jodemokratike.

Shqipmedia

----------


## RaPSouL

*Kisha në Kalanë e Shkupit do të ndërtohet
*

Kisha në Kalanë e Shkupit, objekti kontestues për të cilin u bë mjaft zhurmë do të ndërtohet, nëse Qeveria e ardhshme udhëhiqet nga VMRO- DPMNE-ja.
Në “Manifestin” që prezantoi kjo parti para pak ditëve në pjesën e lokaliteteve arkeologjike thuhet se në Kalanë e Shkupit do të vazhdohet me konservim, restaurim dhe rekonstruim të objekteve arkeo- arkitektonike në të cilat do të vendoseshin gjetjet arkeologjike (material i shumtë dhe i rëndësishëm që është gjetur gjatë gërmimeve arkeologjike në vitet 2007 – 2011).
“Kjo në fakt paraqet mesazh i qartë se VMRO-DPMNE nuk ka ndërmend të heqë dorë nga ndërtimi i Kishës në Kala. Deshëm apo s’deshëm ne kisha ve;më është ndërtuar gjatë mandatit të kaluar të Qeverisë, por është e qartë se VMRO-DPMNE nuk i ka marrë seriozisht vërejtjet e BDI-së kundër ndërtimit të kishës dhe do të vazhdojë me ndërtimin e saj edhe pas zgjedhjeve të 5 qershorit nëse fiton mandat të ri”, vlerësojnë ekspertë shqiptarë për trashëgimi kulturore.
Ndërkaq, në platformat e partive politike shqiptare, trashëgimia kulturore është lënë në harresë. Asnjëra prej partive politike shqiptare nuk e ka paraparë ndalimin e ndërtimit të objektit kontestues, kishën në Kala, të cilën sipas rastit herë e quajnë kishë e herë muze.
Në janar të këtij viti, në Kalanë e Shkupit nisi ndërtimi i një objekti që thelloi marrëdhëniet ndëretnike. Objekti të cilin pushtetarët e quajnë muze, i ka të gjitha nishanet e një kishe, pasi ka altar, ndërtohet mbi themelet e kishës bizantine, është e kthyer nga lindja. Kundër ndërtimit të kishës në Kala kanë reaguar Bashkësia Fetare Islame, partia Demokracia e Re, historianët shqiptarë , “Zgjohu”, Qendra për Mirëkuptim dhe Bashkëpunim Institucional (QMBI), Forumi Rinor Islam (FRI) dhe partia Lidhja Shqiptare. Nga mesi i muajit shkurt, ndërtimi natën i kishës në Kalanë e Shkupit bëri që një grup njerëzish ta prishnin po natën pjesën e ndërtuar. Ndërkaq, pak ditë më vonë dy grupe (shqiptarë dhe maqedonas) u përlesheshin në Kala. Policia e cila ishte e madhe në numër nuk arriti dot që ta ndalonte incidentin. Rreth 30 shqiptarë, kryesisht aktivistë të lëvizjes Qytetare “Zgjohu” akuzohen se e kanë penguar policinë që të kryejë punën. Për momentin punimet në këtë objekt janë të stopuara, ndërsa Kalaja e Shkupi vazhdon të qëndrojë e mbyllur.

Lajm

----------


## RaPSouL

*WSJ: Shkupi 2014 produkt i nacionalistit Gruevski
*

Gazeta shkruan se “Shkupi 2014” dhe një pjesë e madhe e politikës për ndërtimin e kombit është një ide dhe produkt i kryeministrit Nikolla Gruevski, i cili kërkon rizgjedhjen në qershor.

Projekti i ashtuquajtur “Shkupi 2014” paraqet përtëritje urbane e ndërtesave të vjetra dhe forcimin e krenarisë kombëtare të Maqedonisë. Por ky projekt gjithashtu shkakton edhe zhvillime kontradiktore politike dhe kulturore. 

Kështu shkruan sot gazeta prestigjioze ”Wall Street Journal” në një reportazh që përshkruan Maqedoninë në prag të zgjedhjeve të parakohshme parlamentare. 

“Në një vend me popullsi prej 2 milion banorë kanë vijuar kontradikta rreth asaj se Qeveria a duhet të harxhojë shumë para për përmendoret”, shkruan gazeta, duke numëruar realizimin dhe vendosjen e përmendoreve, si luanëve në Urën mbi Vardar, muzeun, portën triumfale si dhe përmendore dhe ndërtesa të tjera në sheshin e Shkupit. 

“Ky projekt më shumë ka të bëjë me krijimin e identitetit maqedonas”, thekson Ksavier Pihart, menaxheri gjeneral i “Forton International”. 

Gazeta shkruan se “Shkupi 2014” dhe një pjesë e madhe e politikës për ndërtimin e kombit është një ide dhe produkt i kryeministrit Nikolla Gruevski, i cili kërkon rizgjedhjen në qershor. 

Me socialdemokratët opozitar që janë në tensione, Gruevski shihet se është i gatshëm për të fituar. 

“Por ekzistojnë shqetësime tek pronarët e patundshmërive dhe pasurive se mesazhet nacionaliste të projektit Shkupi 2014 do ti largojnë investitorët e huaj. Kohëve të fundit këto pretendime duken tendencioze, pasi që ka disa investime të huaja me qendra tregtare dhe hotele”, shkruan gazeta. 

Gazeta shkruan edhe lidhur me kontestin e emrit dhe në këtë drejtim bën lidhshmëri me emrin Maqedonia, që pretendohet se i takon ekskluzivisht grekëve. 

“Prej aty edhe fillojnë kontradiktat. Pas shpërbërjes së Jugosllavisë, pas luftës së ftohtë, Maqedonia ka mbetur e thelluar në luftën për emrin me fqiun Greqinë. Ekziston një pjesë e Greqisë që quhet Maqedoni, ndërsa Qeveria greke nuk dëshiron që popullsia maqedonas ta shfrytëzojë këtë emër. ]do vizitor në Shkup, qyteti me mbi 500 mijë banorë, që dikur i takonte ish-Jugosllavisë, mund të ndjejë luftën e përkushtuar për emrin e vendit. Në kontekst të emrit, Maqedonia përballet edhe me konflikt të brendshëm kulturor. Nëse do të kishit vizituar Shkupin para një dekade do të hasnit në një vend në buzë të luftës qytetare midis maqedonasve sllav dhe shqiptarëve mysliman. Bashkësia etnike maqedonase ndërton kisha dhe e vërteton identitetin e saj, ndërsa shqiptarët etnik janë të zënë me ndërtimin e xhamive të reja”, shkruan Wall Street Journal. 

(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Milloshoski kundër Beogradit për ndryshimin e kufijve
*

Ministri i Jashtëm i Maqedonisë, Antonio Milloshoski ka deklaruar se nuk ka ndryshim të kufijve në Ballkan dhe se harta gjeopolitike e këtij rajoni është e mbyllur.

Ai këto komente i bëri gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Strugë me evroparlamentaren suedeze, Ana Ibrisagiq, duke komentuar deklaratën e zëvendëskryeministrit serb Ivica Daçiq se zgjidhja më e mirë për Kosovën është ndarja e saj. 

“Secili vend në rajon dhe politikanët e cilit do vend, duhet që problemet e tyre të brendshme, ti zgjidhin në suazat e brendshme e jo ti eksportojnë problemet e tyre të pazgjidhura duke krijuar probleme të tjerëve. Mesazhi im është që harta gjeopolitike e rajonit është mbyllur, ndaj aty nuk ka vend për asnjë ide të madhe, as për Serbi të madhe, as për Shqipëri të madhe e asgjë tjetër. Ide e vetme e madhe që mund të vijë parasysh në Ballkan, këtyre viteve të fundit, është ideja për Evropën e Madhe. Kjo duhet të jetë zgjidhja”, theksoi Milloshoski. Sipas tij, zgjidhje nuk duhet të jenë kufijtë dhe ndarjet e reja, por si zgjidhje duhet të jetë bashkimi apo kufijtë sipas terkut evropian, transmeton agjencia e lajmeve INA. 

“Kufijtë do të bëhen aq të parëndësishëm me vetë bashkimin e vendeve në rajon dhe në Evropë, që do të na jep një dimension të ri për bashkëpunim, mirëkuptim dhe përparim”, theksoi Milloshoski, i cili garon si bartës liste për deputet të VMRO-DPMNE-së.

Ai shtoi se deklaratat e tilla si të zëvendëskryeministrit dhe ministrit të brendshëm serb nuk janë të mirëpritura dhe se nuk ka mbështetje për ndarje të reja apo zhvendosje të kufijve, pos rregullimi i tyre në nivel të  kufijve administrative të vendeve që sot apo nesër do të bëhen pjesë e familjes së madhe evropiane.

Eurodeputetja Ana Ibrisagiq e pyetur nga agjencia e lajmeve INA deklaroi se mbështet qëndrimet e shprehura nga ministri i jashtëm i Maqedonisë, sepse sipas saj, BE nuk mbështet zhvendosjen e kufijve në rajonin e Ballkanit. 

“Ajo që na intereson për rajonin është që sa më parë rajoni të inkuadrohet në integrimet evropiane. Nuk do ta shqyrtojmë rajonin si rajon por njëherit nuk do të lejojmë që ndonjë vend që përparon, duhet ta presë ndonjë tjetër, ndaj secilin vend do të përcjellim në atë moment se në cilin vend ndodhet. Por do të theksoj se as tash e as në të ardhmen nuk ekziston mundësi për zhvendosje të reja të kufijve. Bashkësia e vetme e madhe që mund të ndodhë është Evropa e bashkuar. Vetë hyrja në BE, përfundon rëndësia e kufijve ndërmjet vendeve. Atëherë ekzistojnë kufijtë e jashtëm të BE-së e jo kufijtë ndërmjet vendeve të ndryshme. Kufijtë janë të hapur për lëvizje të ideve dhe mallrave, ekonomisë, prodhimeve, kapitalit, arsimimit të njerëzve etj”, deklaroi eurodeputetja Ibrisagiq. 

(Mehmet Latifi/INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*KE të martën për suspendimin e mundshëm të vizave
*


Komisioni Evropian (KE) të martën do të propozojë mekanizmin e përkohshëm për suspendimin e liberalizimit të vizave për Ballkanin Perëndimor.



Vendimi nga KE mund të miratohet pas fluksit të madh të azilkërkuesve nga Serbia dhe Maqedonia, por edhe nga fluksi i madh i 25 mijë emigrantëve nga Tunisi, të cilët duke shfrytëzuar të drejtën e qëndrimit të përkohshëm në Itali, kanë kaluar ilegalisht kufirin drejt Francës dhe vende tjera evropiane. 

Mekanizmin për suspendimin e përkohshëm kanë pasuar nga Franca dhe Holanda, të cilat kanë kërkuar përtëritjen e kontrolleve kufitare.  Javën e kaluar, Këshilli i Ministrave të punëve të brendshme të vendeve anëtare janë dakorduar se BE duhet të gjejë zgjidhje për këtë problematikë të krijuar, gjegjësisht të rivendoset një mekanizëm për ruajtjen e sistemit shengen.

Për të pasur vendimi fuqinë dhe zbatimin juridik duhet të ketë shumicën e votave në Parlamentin Evropian (PE).  Tani për tani, shumica e evrodeputetëve janë kundër suspendimit të regjimit të vizave. 

(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Zbulohen armë dhe municion në rajonin e Tetovës
*

Në periferi të fshatit Miletinë të Tetovës, në rrugën rajonale Tetovë-Volkovi,  policia ka zbuluar një bunker të fshehur me armë dhe municion.

MPB bëri të ditur se nga analizat paraprake armët dyshohet të jenë të fshehura nga periudha e paskonfliktit të vitit 2001 dhe se ato janë identifikuar pas një thirrje anonime nga një qytetar i panjohur në adresë të kësaj ministrie. 

Sipas policisë janë gjetur: 21 copë raketahedhës RPG të prodhimit kinez, mina M-57 për raketahedhës, mina antitank, detonator metali të prodhimit shqiptar, bomba kashikara, si dhe municion të armëve të lehta. Shumica e armëve ishin të dëmtuara dhe jofunksionale. 

SPB në Tetovë ka ndërmarrë të gjitha masat dhe hetimet për të zbuluar hollësi lidhur me armët e gjetura. 

(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ministrat në ikje vizita parazgjedhore
*


Ministrat në ikje të qeverisjes VMRO-DPMNE  dhe BDI po vijojnë vizitat e tyre duke qenë pjesë të fushatës parazgjedhore. 

Zëvendëskryeministri për evrointegrime Vasko Naumovski dhe ministrja e brendshme, Gordana Jankullovska sot do të vizitojnë vendkalimin kufitar “Tabanoc” me Serbinë. Ata do të informohen lidhur me masat që janë ndërmarrë nga policët kufitar për parandalimin e qytetarëve që ikin drejt vendeve evropiane për qëllime azili. 

Me këtë vizitë fillon edhe fushata për informimin e qytetarëve rreth përmbajtjes dhe moskeqpërdorimit të liberalizimit të vizave. 

Ndërkohë, ministri i shëndetësisë, Bujar Osmani sot do të qëndrojë pranë Klinikës për kirurgji të fëmijëve në Shkup. Qëllimi i kësaj vizite është prezantimi i zgjidhjeve aplikative elektronike për mbrojtjen shëndetësore, e cila mundëson qasje të shpejt dhe shkëmbim të të dhënave dhe informacioneve për pacientit dhe gjendjen e tij shëndetësore. 

(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Presidentja Jahjaga sqaron vizitën në Maqedoni
*

Kabineti i presidentes së Republikës së Kosovës, Atifete Jahjaga ka sqaruar qëllimin e vizitës së saj të premten në Tetovë dhe Shkup.

Departamenti për informim i presidencës së Kosovës sqaroi se presidentja Jahjaga më 20 qershor 2011, në orët e pasdites, bëri një vizitë private në Republikën e Maqedonisë, me çrast qëndroi në një lokal në Tetovë, si dhe bëri një shëtitje në këtë qytet.

Presidentja e  Kosovës, gjithashtu, vizitoi qytetin e Shkupit, ku gjithashtu shëtiti në qytet, si dhe u ndal për kafe në një lokal në sheshin kryesor të Shkupit. Rrugës ka pasur raste që qytetarët janë ndalur, janë përshëndetur dhe kanë kërkuar të bëjnë fotografi me Presidenten, ose me stafin e saj. Gjithashtu, gjatë qëndrimit në Tetovë dhe në Shkup, janë afruar qytetarë që ta përshëndesin dhe në tavolinë janë ulur të afërm dhe miq të Presidentes ose të stafit të saj, theksohet në njoftimin zyrtar.

Departamenti për Informim sqaron se vizita ka qenë vetëm private dhe presidentja nuk ka pasur asnjë takim zyrtar, asnjë bisedë dhe asnjë deklaratë, siç kanë raportuar disa media.

Sipas protokollit, daljet publike të presidentes së vendit, edhe në kapacitetin e saj privat, shoqërohen me rregullat e sigurisë dhe të protokollit, thuhet në sqarimin e Presidencës. Autoritetet e Maqedonisë janë informuar me kohë për llojin e vizitës dhe për gjithë itinerarin e saj, me të gjitha vizitat dhe daljet në publik, si dhe me orën e saktë të secilës lëvizje. Gjithçka është kryer sipas planit, duke mos pasur asnjë shmangie, thuhet një njoftim. 

Presidentja e Kosovës, me një shkresë, i ka falënderuar autoritetet e Maqedonisë për ndihmën në organizimin e kësaj vizite dhe për masat e ndërmarra që vizita të realizohet plotësisht sipas kërkesës së parashtruar, duke potencuar marrëdhëniet e mira fqinjësore ndërmjet dy vendeve dhe  popujve,  si dhe vizitave krejt normale të qytetarëve dhe të udhëheqësve ndërmjet veti.

Përgjigja e presidentes pasoi, pasi që ajo ishte parë në Tetovë në një nga lokalet e këtij qyteti i shoqëruar nga tre zyrtarë të lartë të BDI-së dhe se ky takim nxiti edhe reagimet e opozitës. 

(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*BE: Nuk vendoset regjimi i vizave për Maqedoninë
*

Sërish nuk do të vendoset regjimi i vizave për Maqedoninë, është qëdrimi i Komisionit Evropian, deklaroi sot eurokomisarja Sesilia Malmstrom. Vendimi vlen edhe për Serbinë dhe shtetet tjera të Ballkanit Perëndimor.
“Bashkimi Evropian do të vazhdojë me dialog të vazhdueshëm t’u japë mbështetje këtyre shteteve të vazhdojnë të punojnë në uljen e numrit të azilantëve në Evropë. Masat të cilat i zbatoi Qeveria e Maqedonisë, kishin sukses, madje kështu, gjatë periudhës së kaluar është shënuar përmirësim dhe ulje të numrit të kërkuesve të azilit, por problemi ende ekziston”, konsideron Malmstrom.
Komisioni Evropian miratoi vendim për plotësim të rregullativës së vizave, e cila për momentin nuk do të zbatohet, në asnjë shtet, por paraqet mekanizëm mbrojtës për vendet-anëtarë të Unionit dhe zonës së Shengenit, në qoftë se në të ardhmen ekziston rrezik për sigurinë e tyre nga ardhja e emigrantëve.
Me vendimin në mënyrë eksplicite janë theksuar kushtet nën të cilat, për shtetet qytetarët e të cilave e kanë keqpërdorur liberalizimin e vizave, çdoherë do të ekzistojë rreziku për vendosje të sërishme të përkohshme të liberalizimit të vizave.
Këshilli i ministrave i Unionit më 9 dhe 10 qershor në Luksemburg duhet ta miratojë propozimin e KE-së, të cilin e dorëzoi komisarja Malmstrom para ministrave të punëve të brendshme të vendeve-anëtare më 12 maj.

Shqipmedia

----------


## RaPSouL

*Sheqerinska: Vështirë është në biznes, nëse je shqiptar
*

Para anëtarëve të Odës ekonomike të Maqedonisë Veriperëndimore, kandidatja për kryeministër nga radhët e LSDM-së Radmilla Sheqerinska pranoi se të zhvillosh biznes në Maqedoni është rëndë, por edhe më vështirë është nëse afaristi është shqiptar. Për këtë qëllim Sheqerinska premtoi se Qeveria e re këto barriera do t’i eliminojë, ndërsa tha se e gëzon fakti se tek subjektet politike shqiptare vërehen lëvizje në aspektin ekonomik e jo vetëm në atë kombëtar.
“Ndonjëherë kam përshtypje se shumë vështirë është nëse je shqiptar në biznes. Kjo është njësoj si përshtypja të cilën e kanë shumë shqiptarë në Maqedoni kur shkojnë në spitale, kanë probleme nuk mund të hyjnë askund nëse nuk japin ryshfet. Pastaj askush nuk i trajton dhe besoni se pas shumë bisedave me njerëz kemi konstatuar se nëse nuk keni ndonjë person që e njihni ju pret e njëjta gjë”, deklaroi Radmilla Sheqerinska kandidate për kryeministër nga LSDM.
OEMVP nga LSDM kërkoi që nëse ajo formon Qeverinë e re si kusht ta ketë pranimin e platformës ekonomike të partive politike shqiptare, ndërtimin e Rrugës së Arbrit, ikjen e pagesës së tatimeve të fshehura, mos sanksionimin e kompanive të cilat kërkojnë kthimin e tatimit mbi vlerën e shtuar nga shteti dhe lehtësime për kapitalin e mërgatës, i cili dëshiron të investojë në Maqedoni.
“Pushtetarët e ardhshëm nuk duhet të marrin pushtetin ekzekutiv pa dhënë garanci të forta apo nëse nuk kanë ndonjë platformë se si do t’i çojnë punët para”, tha Menderes Kuçi, kryetar i OEMVP-së.
“Tek ne nëse dikush kërkon kthimin e fondeve nga tatimi mbi vlerën e shtuar, menjëherë i dërgohet inspektorati sikur ato para të ishin të tyre”, u shpreh Enver Maliqi, nënkryetar i OEMVP-së.
Duke prezantuar platformën e LSDM-së para anëtarëve të OEMVP-së kandidatja për kryeministër nga partia e Cërvenkovskit u zotua se nuk do të ketë shpallje të tenderëve nëse paraprakisht nuk sigurohen fonde për realizimin e tyre. Ajo gjithashtu premtoi se nuk do të ketë ndryshim dhe zbatim të ligjeve brenda natës, por çdo ligj i miratuar do të zbatohet pas 1 viti.

Shqipmedia

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Meqë partia Demokracia e Re nuk mori asnjë mandat në zgjedhje, lideri i saj Imer Selmani tha dorëheqje nga posti kryetarit të partisë.
Dua ta njoftoj opinionin se si akt moral sot para organeve të partisë kamë paraqitur dorëheqjen nga posti i kryetarit. Verdikti i popullit është i drejtë pa marrë parasysh nëse ju pëlqen politikanëve ose jo, deklaroi me këtë rast Selmani, duke falënderuar qytetarët që në këto zgjedhje kanë votuar DR-në.

DR në zgjedhjet e 5 qershorit fitoi rreth 20.000 vota në nivel shtetëror, mirëpo nuk siguroi asnjë mandat, sepse ato ishin të shpërndara në katër njësi zgjedhore. /Lajmpress/Telegrafi/

----------


## RaPSouL

*Serbia, Maqedonia rrezikojnë regjimin e lirë të vizave?
*

Belgjika ka tërhequr vërejtjen se serbët dhe maqedonasit “rrezikojnë” të humbin lirinë e lëvizjes pa viza në zonën Shengen, pasi që qeveritë e tyre kanë dështuar të ndalin eksodin e azilkërkuesve. Që kur janë hequr vizat në dhjetor të 2009 ës, Belgjika dhe Suedia në vazhdimësi janë ankuar se kërkesat për azil nga qytetarët e Serbisë dhe Maqedonisë po përpiqen të abuzojnë sistemin. Ministri i Migracionit, Melshior Uatelet i ka thënë agjencisë gjermane të lajmeve, DPA se më pak se një për qind e kërkesave të azilkërkuesve nga Ballkani janë të pranueshme. Komisioni Evropian sot pritet të paraqesë ministrave të BE së një raport në lidhje me atë se si Serbia dhe Maqedonia po e përdorin lirinë e lëvizjes. Ai ka thënë se “nuk do të jetë shumë pozitive” për Serbinë dhe “shumë, shumë negative” për Maqedoninë, ndërsa shifrat e azilkërkuesve të rrejshëm nga këto vende “mbeten shumë të këqija”. Bazuar në raporte, shtetet e BE së kanë mundësi që të riparaqesin kontrollin e vizave, si mënyrë për t’i bërë presion Serbisë dhe Maqedonisë në lidhje me këtë problem.

Shqipmedia

----------


## RaPSouL

*Kryetari i PDSH-së priti Ambasadoren Filipini
*

Në selinë qendrore të PDSH-se në Tetovë, sot për takim zyrtar me kryetarin e Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare, qëndroi Ambasadorja e Mbretërisë Holandeze në Shkup, z-nj. Simone Filippini.
Temë qendrore e bisedimeve ishin zgjedhjet parlamentare, ku ambasadorja Filippini vlerësoji dhe përgëzoji z. Thaçin për zgjedhjet e qeta ku rol të rëndësishëm luajti edhe fushata pozitive që e zhvilloi PDSH-ja.
Bisedat tjetra mbizotëruese ishin zhbllokimi i proceseve integruese në NATO dhe BE si dhe situata aktuale politike në vend. Kryetari i PDSH-së shprehu interesimin dhe vullnetin e tij për të dhënë kontribut në përshpejtimin e proceseve integruese si dhe kërkoi dialog serioz për zgjidhjen e të gjitha çështjeve të hapura dhe problemeve të pazgjidhura në vend.
Ambasadorja Fillipini shprehu interesimin e saj për veprimet politike të PDSH-së në të ardhmen.

Shqipmedia

----------


## RaPSouL

*Kryetari Osmani e priti ambasadorin Sorensen‏
*

Në ambientet e zyrës së RDK në Tetovë kryetari Rufi Osmani priti ambasadorin e BE-së në Maqedoni Peter Sorensen. Në një atmosferë miqësore bashkëbiseduesit i ndanë shqetësimet për situatën aktuale në të cilën ndodhet Maqedonia dhe biseduan për modalitetet për dalje nga kjo situatë e pavolitshme me theks të veçantë për eurointegrimet e vendit dhe për prioritetet e parlamentit dhe të qeverise së re që do të konstituohen nga zgjedhjet e 5 qershorit.
Kryetari Osmani vuri theks te veçantë për situatën e sigurisë në Gostivar në veçanti pas zgjedhjeve ku aktivistë të caktuar të BDI-së si dhe njerëz të uniformuar nga radhët e policisë disa netë me radhë vazhdojnë të krisin me armë zjarri në vende publike duke i shqetësuar pa të drejtë qytetarët .
Kryetari Osmani i kërkoi ambasadorit që të ndërhynë pranë përgjegjësve kryesor të institucioneve të rendit që të ndërpritet kjo anarki dhe ky kaos i sigurisë i cili nuk është ne dobi të askujt .
Kryetari Osmani informoi ambasadorin Sorensen se RDK do jetë opozitë konstruktive në parlament duke dhënë kontributin në tejkalimin e vështirësive të shumta ekonomike dhe sociale dhe në përshpejtimin e procesit të integrimit të vendit . Kryetari Osmani në takim insistonte në qëndrimin e RDK-së që Unioni Evropian dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të imponojnë arritjen e marrëveshjes sa më të shpejtë për çështjen e emrit si pengesa kryesore për avancimin e procesit të integrimit të vendit dhe realizimit të reformave në përgjithësi si parakusht për daljen graduale nga kriza e borxhit publik të vendit dhe tërheqjen e më shumë investimeve ekonomike.
Në takim, përveç kryetarit Osmani dhe ambasadorit Sorensen ishin të pranishëm edhe deputeti i RDK-së Izet Zeqiri dhe bashkëpunëtorët e ambasadorit.

Shqipmedia

----------


## RaPSouL

*Nobelisti Murati i nderuar në Tetovë e Gostivar
*

Nobelisti shqiptar Ferid Murati të shtunën në mbrëmje u shpallë “Qytetar Nderi” i Tetovës në një ceremoni të organizuar nga komuna e Tetovës. 

Në një atmosferë impozante dhe me praninë e personaliteteve të ndryshme publike shqiptare si dhe pranë qindra të pranishmëve, nobelisti shqiptar u nderua me këtë çmim, të cilin i`a dhuroi kreu i komunës së Tetovës, Sadi Bexheti. 

Në këtë ceremoni para të pranishmëve u transmetua një dokumentar filmik mbi jetën dhe karrierën profesionale të shkencëtarit shqiptar nga Llakavica e Gostivarit, i cili arriti që të marrë çmimin prestigjioz botëror në fushën e shëndetësisë. 

Nobelisti Murati theksoi se ndjehet i emocionuar dhe shumë i nderuar që merrë një titull të tillë nga vendi i origjinës së tij. Ai ka theksuar se ky çmim është një nder për të dhe veprimtarinë e tij. 

Në kuadër të kësaj ceremonie u organizua edhe një program artistik. Ferid Murati është një nga specialistët e mirënjohur të mjekësisë dhe farmakologjisë, si dhe një bashkëfitues i ]mimit Nobel për mjekësi në vitin 1998, për zbulimin e rolit të oksidit të azotit, si një sinjal molekul për rregullimin e sistemit kardiovaskular, për tërheqjen dhe lëshimin e enëve të gjakut, apo për tabletën e ashtuquajtur Viagra. 

Nga janari i vitit 2011 ai ka filluar me punë në Universitetin Xhorxh Uashington si profesor në katedrën e Biokimisë dhe biologjisë molekulare. Familja e nobelistit të dytë shqiptar pas bamirëses Nëna Terezë kishte emigruar në SHBA në periudhën kur Feridi ka qenë 18 vjeçar. 

Nobelisti Murati të dielën i shoqëruar nga ministri i Shëndetësisë, Bujar Osmani ka vizituar spitalin e Gostivarit, që mban emrin e tij. Ai u prit nga personeli i këtij spitali dhe të afërm të tij. Ferid Murati për të tretën herë brenda një periudhe të shkurtër po qëndron në Maqedoni dhe pranë vendlindjes së tij. 

(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*500 milion euro për 3 vite i jepen policisë
*


Shkup  Vetëm në tre vitet e fundit, Qeveria e Maqedonisë ka investuar rreth 500 milionë euro në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme dhe sektorët e saj, përfshirë këtu edhe Drejtorinë për Siguri dhe Kundërzbulim. Në vitin 2009, nga Buxheti i shtetit të miratuar nga partitë VMRO-DPMNE dhe BDI, janë ndarë rreth 175 milionë euro për policinë dhe sferën e sigurisë. Për 20 milionë euro më pak, ose rreth 155 milionë euro, për këtë dikaster janë ndarë në vitin 2010. Shuma e dedikuar për nevojat e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, nga Buxheti i vitit 2011, është rreth 165 milionë euro. Në total, që nga viti 2009 e deri sot, janë ndarë pothuajse gjysmë miliard euro për Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme. Eksperti për siguri dhe mbrojtje, Shpëtim Pollozhani, thotë se ky fakt, është dëshmia më e mirë se Maqedonia po shndërrohet në shtet policor. Vetë fakti që vitin e kaluar edhe atë para atij u ndanë mbi 120 milionë euro për shërbimet sekrete dhe buxheti kaq i lartë i këtyre shërbimeve, blerja e armatimeve që nuk korrespondojnë me nevojat e Maqedonisë, që janë blerë shumë armatime ofensive, siç janë autoblinda, helikopterë, aeroplanë dhe kështu me radhë, tregon që Maqedonia po shndërrohet me të vërtetë në një shtet policor dhe vrasja e fundit e të riut në qendër të Shkupit, tregon që policia dhe shërbimet sekrete kanë autorizime të pakufizuara dhe kjo natyrisht është si rezultat i një shteti diktatorial në ngritje dhe në rritje dhe gjithë kjo falë edhe faktorit politik shqiptar në pushtet, që nuk diti që këtij agresiviteti të policisë maqedonase ti thotë mjaft, tha Shpëtim Pollozhani, ekspert për siguri dhe mbrojtje. Lidhur me rastin e vrasjes së djaloshit 22-vjeçar, Pollozhani thotë se protestat që po organizohen nga të rinjtë maqedonas, duhet të jenë një mësim se si duhet reaguar ndaj rasteve të tilla. Ai përkujton në vrasjen e liderit të Alternativës Kombëtare dhe komandant Harun Aliu, një vit më parë, rast ky për të cilin, siç shprehet Pollozhani, askush nuk luajti as gishtin më të vogël, duke aluduar kështu në letargjinë e shoqërisë shqiptare. Akuzat se Maqedonia është shndërruar në shtet policor dhe ku policia sundon me shtetin, janë shpeshtuar kohët e fundit nga partitë e opozitës dhe organizatat për të drejtat e njeriut.


Alb

----------


## RaPSouL

*Gordon anashkalon Shkupin
*


Ndihmësi i sekretares amerikane të shtetit, Filip Gordon në kuadër të turneut ballkanik ka anashkaluar Maqedoninë.

Agjenda e zyrtarit të lartë të administratës amerikane parasheh vizitat në Beograd, Prishtinë, Sarajevë dhe Zagreb. Ndërsa mungon Shkupi dhe Tirana.

Nga administrata amerikane në Uashington nuk jepen detaje të tjera lidhur me qëndrimin e zyrtarit të tyre në Ballkani, ndërsa edhe ambasada në Shkup nuk ka dhënë ndonjë njoftim lidhur me këtë vizitë, e cila tejkalon Shkupin. 

Gordon gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Ballkan do të konfirmojë mbështetjen që SHBA i japin vendeve të rajonit në ndërtimin e demokracisë dhe prosperitetit, si dhe në procesin e integrimeve evroatlantike. 

(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Shkupi i përfshirë nga protestat dhe tensionet
*

Maqedonia është përfshirë nga protestat dhe tensionet politike pas vrasjes së një të riu maqedonas nga një pjesëtar policie si dhe pas arrestimit të liderit të partisë Të Bashkuar për Maqedoninë, Lube Boshkovski.

Protestat për vrasjen e 22 vjeçarit Martin Neshkovski përveç Shkupit, tanimë po zhvillohen edhe në disa qytete tjera me moton "Stop brutalitetit policor". Mijëra të rinjë kanë dalur në rrugë për të protestuar mbi këtë vrasje të dhunshme që ishte ekzekutuar në natën e shpalljes së rezultateve të zgjedhjeve nga ana e një pjesëtari të njësitit policor "Tigrat", për të cilin u nxorrën fakte se ka qenë pjesë e truprojeve të kryeministrit Nikolla Gruevski. 

Ndërkohë, protesta kanë nisur edhe kundër arrestimit të liderit të partisë Të Bashkuar për Maqedoninë, Lube Boshkovski. Ithtarë dhe anëtarët e Boshkovskit, ish-ministrit të brendshëm, u përplasën dje me njësitet policore pranë Ministrisë së Drejtësisë. Ata kërkuan lirimin e menjëhershëm të Boshkovskit, duke vlerësuar se bëhet fjalë për një proces të montuar politik. Kjo parti ka paralajmëruar se do të vazhdojë protestat deri në lirimin e liderit të tyre. Lube Boshkovski u arrestua disa ditë më parë nga policia, pasi që tek ai u gjetë një sasi parash ilegale, për të cilat u hodhën dyshime se ato ishin përdorur për financimin e paligjshëm të fushatës zgjedhore të partisë së tij. Ish-ministri i brendshëm Boshkovski një vit më parë u la i lirë nga Tribunali i Hagës për krime lufte, pasi që nuk u siguruan prova mbi akuzat ndaj tij për krime lufte ndaj civilëve shqiptarë në konfliktin e vitit 2001. 

Protestat dhe tensionet politike në spektrin politik maqedonas po zhvillohen në prag të inaugurimit të përbërjes së re parlamentare dhe formimit të Qeverisë nga zgjedhjet e 5 qershorit. 

(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Maqedonia e gatshme kundër virusit Eshiria Koli
*


Ministria e Shëndetësisë është e gatshme të ballafaqohet me bakterien vdekjeprurëse Eshiria Koli (escherichia coli). 

Kjo u theksua sot nga ministri i këtij dikasteri, Bujar Osmani gjatë vizitës së Institutit së Mikrobiologjisë dhe Parazitologjisë në Shkup. Ministri Osmani theksoi se ky institut ka aparaturën e nevojshme për zbulimin e bakteries, e cila po përhapet ditëve të fundit nëpër Evropë. Ministri Osmani apeloi që qytetarët në rast se kanë simptome të kësaj natyre menjëherë të drejtohen tek mjeku apo klinikat mjekësore. 

"Vlerësojë se masat prevenive janë momentet më të rëndësishme në raste të tilla. Mbetet si prioritet thirrja dhe rekomandimi për qytetarët që të kenë kujdes me higjienën, për shkak se kjo bakterie përcillet përmes rrugës fekorale. Pastrimi, higjiena e produkteve ushqimore mbetet si ky[e për parandalimin e përhapjes së këtij virusi", theksoi ministri i Shëndetësisë.

Nga Instituti i Mikrobiologjisë kanë theksuar se deri tani nuk kanë asnjë shenjë për ndonjë pacientë me simptomet e virusit Eshiria Koli, që po shfaqet si pasojë e perimeve të papastra dhe të rrezikshme për tu konsumuar. 

(INA)

----------

